# [SEMI-SOLVED]problem z Composite-fusion error qt-4.3.1-r1

## MaRcYs_GrHw

xorg.conf

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Wed Sep 12 14:29:17 PDT 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#   Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Option      "XkbLayout"   "pl"

    Option       "XknModel" "pc105"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    # This option must be either undeclared or

    # false, in order to avoid periodic short-term

    # freezes on beryl and other OpenGL intensive

    # programs

    Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

    Option      "RenderAccel"       "true"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#        Option      "Composite"   "enable"

#EndSection

```

Jak widzicie ostatnia sekcja jest zakomentowana gdyż w innym przypadku X-y nie wstają.

Ponadto po komendzie beryl-settings widze to 

```

h: kde-config: command not found

sh: kde-config: command not found

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:1239: PangoWarning: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

  bar.append_text(m)

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

```

Ogólnie beryl dziala stabilnie ale brak przezroczystosci troche mnie wkurza.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.4.0

Release Date: 5 September 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux MaRcYs 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 #10 SMP Tue Sep 25 21:03:00 CEST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 23 September 2007  07:02:12AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Sep 26 02:08:56 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Parse error on line 75 of section Extensions in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

   Unexpected EOF. Missing EndSection keyword?

(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error parsing the config file

Fatal server error:

no screens found

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

```

----------

## Dagger

Nie wiem czy to ma cokolwiek wspolnego, ale nie widze u Ciebie Modes

```

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

```

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> Nie wiem czy to ma cokolwiek wspolnego, ale nie widze u Ciebie Modes
> 
> ```
> 
>     SubSection     "Display"
> ...

 

Dodałem Modes

Bez zmian  :Sad: 

----------

## Dagger

ok, ponizej znajdziesz moj plik konfiguracujny. Nie jest on doskonaly, ale moze bedzie jakims przykladem. Moze przynajmniej pozwoli wyeliminowac ze xorg.conf jest przyczyna problemu.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#    FontPath        "unix/:7100"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/modules/extensions"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#    Load           "vnc"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown" 

    ModelName      "Unknown" 

    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia" 

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

#   Option         "PasswordFile" "/root/.vnc/passwd"

    Option         "NoLogo" "False"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "UseEdid" "True"

    Option         "DamageEvents" "True"

    Option         "DynamicTwinView" "True"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

#   Option         "UseEvents" "False"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1650x1050"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Dagger,

na twoim xorgu, Xy wstaja ale composite ni dziala.

Ps nie uzywasz polskiej klawiatury??

----------

## Dagger

uzywam TYLKO angielskiego ukladu (angielski jest moim podstawowym jezykiem w pracy i domu)

Co do composite...

mozesz pokazac do teraz pokazuje

```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

oraz

```

glxinfo | grep direct

```

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

# glxinfo | grep direct

```

direct rendering: Yes

```

```

X.Org X Server 1.4.0

Release Date: 5 September 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux MaRcYs 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 #10 SMP Tue Sep 25 21:03:00 CEST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 23 September 2007  07:02:12AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Sep 26 13:37:09 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules/extensions,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7a5880

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 2.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,27a0 card 1179,0001 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,27a1 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,27d2 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:2: chip 8086,27d4 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev e2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b9 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c5 card 1179,0f10 rev 02 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0398 card 1179,0002 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:00:0: chip 8086,4222 card 8086,1041 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:08:0: chip 8086,1092 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:09:0: chip 14f1,5b7a card 1179,0110 rev 00 class 04,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:0b:0: chip 104c,8039 card 9000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 06:0b:1: chip 104c,803a card 1179,0001 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:0b:2: chip 104c,803b card 1179,0001 rev 00 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:0b:3: chip 104c,803c card 1179,0001 rev 00 class 08,05,01 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,4), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xffd00000 - 0xffdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,6,8), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xffa00000 - 0xffafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x8bffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (6:11:0), (6,7,7), BCTRL: 0x0340 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x8bffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xfc000000/24, I/O @ 0xcf00/7

(--) PCI: (6:9:0) unknown vendor (0x14f1) unknown chipset (0x5b7a) rev 0, Mem @ 0x90000000/26

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffaff000 - 0xffafffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xffdff000 - 0xffdfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffcff800 - 0xffcffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffcffc00 - 0xffcfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x8c000000 - 0x8c003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00009f40 - 0x00009f7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00008f70 - 0x00008f7f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00008f84 - 0x00008f87 (0x4) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00008f88 - 0x00008f8f (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00008f94 - 0x00008f97 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00008f98 - 0x00008f9f (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00008fa0 - 0x00008faf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000af40 - 0x0000af5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000af60 - 0x0000af7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000af80 - 0x0000af9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000afe0 - 0x0000afff (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000cf00 - 0x0000cf7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffa06800 - 0xffa068ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xffa05000 - 0xffa05fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffa00000 - 0xffa03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffa06000 - 0xffa067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x93ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xffaff000 - 0xffafffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xffdff000 - 0xffdfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffcff800 - 0xffcffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffcffc00 - 0xffcfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x8c000000 - 0x8c003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00009f40 - 0x00009f7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00008f70 - 0x00008f7f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00008f84 - 0x00008f87 (0x4) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00008f88 - 0x00008f8f (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00008f94 - 0x00008f97 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00008f98 - 0x00008f9f (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00008fa0 - 0x00008faf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000af40 - 0x0000af5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000af60 - 0x0000af7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000af80 - 0x0000af9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000afe0 - 0x0000afff (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000cf00 - 0x0000cf7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xffa06800 - 0xffa068ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xffa05000 - 0xffa05fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffa00000 - 0xffa03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffa06000 - 0xffa067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x93ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffaff000 - 0xffafffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xffdff000 - 0xffdfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffcff800 - 0xffcffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xffcffc00 - 0xffcfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x8c000000 - 0x8c003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xffa06800 - 0xffa068ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xffa05000 - 0xffa05fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xffa00000 - 0xffa03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xffa06000 - 0xffa067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x93ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009f40 - 0x00009f7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008f70 - 0x00008f7f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008f84 - 0x00008f87 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008f88 - 0x00008f8f (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008f94 - 0x00008f97 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008f98 - 0x00008f9f (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008fa0 - 0x00008faf (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000af40 - 0x0000af5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000af60 - 0x0000af7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000af80 - 0x0000af9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000afe0 - 0x0000afff (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000cf00 - 0x0000cf7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "type1" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:51:24 PDT 2007

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:10:47 PDT 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffaff000 - 0xffafffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xffdff000 - 0xffdfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffcff800 - 0xffcffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xffcffc00 - 0xffcfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x8c000000 - 0x8c003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xffa06800 - 0xffa068ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xffa05000 - 0xffa05fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xffa00000 - 0xffa03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xffa06000 - 0xffa067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x93ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009f40 - 0x00009f7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008f70 - 0x00008f7f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008f84 - 0x00008f87 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008f88 - 0x00008f8f (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008f94 - 0x00008f97 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008f98 - 0x00008f9f (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008fa0 - 0x00008faf (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000af40 - 0x0000af5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000af60 - 0x0000af7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000af80 - 0x0000af9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000afe0 - 0x0000afff (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000cf00 - 0x0000cf7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffaff000 - 0xffafffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xffdff000 - 0xffdfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xffcff800 - 0xffcffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xffcffc00 - 0xffcfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x8c000000 - 0x8c003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xffa06800 - 0xffa068ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xffa05000 - 0xffa05fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xffa00000 - 0xffa03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xffa06000 - 0xffa067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x93ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009f40 - 0x00009f7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008f70 - 0x00008f7f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008f84 - 0x00008f87 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008f88 - 0x00008f8f (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008f94 - 0x00008f97 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00008f98 - 0x00008f9f (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008fa0 - 0x00008faf (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000af40 - 0x0000af5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000af60 - 0x0000af7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000af80 - 0x0000af9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000afe0 - 0x0000afff (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000cf00 - 0x0000cf7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [38] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [39] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "False"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEDID" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DamageEvents" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DynamicTwinView" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce Go 7600 (G73) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.04.b3

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce Go 7600 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     TOSHIBA Internal Panel (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): TOSHIBA Internal Panel (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): TOSHIBA Internal Panel (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x800"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 800

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xffaff000 - 0xffafffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffdff000 - 0xffdfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xffcff800 - 0xffcffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xffcffc00 - 0xffcfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x8c000000 - 0x8c003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xffa06800 - 0xffa068ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffa05000 - 0xffa05fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xffa00000 - 0xffa03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0xffa06000 - 0xffa067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x93ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] 0   0   0x0000cf00 - 0x0000cf7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009f40 - 0x00009f7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00008f70 - 0x00008f7f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008f84 - 0x00008f87 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00008f88 - 0x00008f8f (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00008f94 - 0x00008f97 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00008f98 - 0x00008f9f (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00008fa0 - 0x00008faf (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000af40 - 0x0000af5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000af60 - 0x0000af7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000af80 - 0x0000af9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000afe0 - 0x0000afff (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000cf00 - 0x0000cf7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [42] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [43] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Error: Unable to find DOS (Enable/Disable output switching)

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     file path under /proc/acpi/video. NVIDIA X driver will not

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     be able to respond to  display change hotkey events.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x800"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) Option "Protocol" requires an string value

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(II) evaluating device (Mouse0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GART.

```

----------

## Dagger

wyglada dobrze  :Smile: 

ok z tego co widze, to uzywasz beryla tak?

Probowales compiz-fusion?

layman xeffects

a pozniej wszystko jak leci z xeffects dotyczace compiz'a Xeffects overlay uzywa zrodel i pobiera bierzace wersje (ktore sa znacznie stabilniejsze niz ostatnie stabilne paczki). Obecnie uzywam tej konfiguracji na laptopie i desktopie i wszystko dziala bardzo stabilnie!

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> wyglada dobrze 
> 
> ok z tego co widze, to uzywasz beryla tak?
> 
> Probowales compiz-fusion?
> ...

 

Tak używam beryla. Też mnie wygląda na to że ok. Beryl mi sie podoba tylko chcialem dodac jeszcze przezroczystoćś menu i okien.

Jestem nowicjuszem nie próbowałem compiz-fusion i nie wiem czy chce??  :Wink: 

Beryla musiałbym wyrzucić (tzn. nie odpalac)

CO jest lepsze??

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Dagger

Beryl is DEAD!

ogolnie mowiac instanial sobie beryl i istnial sobie compiz... obydwa oferowaly podobne uslugi, aczkolwiek roznily sie od siebie. Pewnego pieknego dnia postanowili sie polaczyc i tak powstal compiz-fusion.

Compiz-fusion jest znacznie stabilniejszy niz beryl kiedykolwiek byl. Compiz-fusion oferuje prawie wszystkie pluginy, ktore beryl mial. 

kilka screenow:

http://img38.picoodle.com/img/img38/9/9/26/t_Screenshot1m_31da328.png

http://img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/9/9/26/t_Screenshot3m_4f419a4.png

do update'owania uzywam prostego skryptu ktory emerguje nastepujace pakiety (w tej kolwejnosci):

compiz

compiz-bcop

compiz-fusion

ccsm

fusion-icon

libcompizconfig

compizconfig-python

compizconfig-backend-gconf

compiz-fusion-plugins-atlantis

compiz-fusion-plugins-main

compiz-fusion-plugins-extra

compiz-fusion-plugins-threed

compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported

compiz-fusion-plugins-wallpaper

compiz-plugins-screensaver

screenlets

emerald

emerald-themes

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

OK. to powiedz jak wyłączyć beryla ze autostartu startu  :Surprised: 

----------

## Dagger

emerge -C beryl

powinno wystarczyc  :Smile: 

Czego uzywasz, KDE czy gnome?

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

KDE

----------

## Dagger

to bardzo dobre pytanie. ostatni raz uzywalem kde jakies ... 3 lata temu. Obawiam sie, ze w tym nie bede w stanie pomoc.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Dobra zemergowalem compiz-fusion jak to odpalić.   :Question: 

----------

## Dagger

zemergowales wszystkie pakiety ktore wymienilem? (wiekszosc to pluginy z roznymi ciekawymi efektami)

Jezeli tak to odpal fusion-icon. Powinna Ci sie pojawic ikonka w trayu z ktorej zarzadzasz wszystkim.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

właśnie nie    :Sad: 

Na wiki była wersja stabilna tę zemergowałem.

Teraz emerguje unstable czyli dokładnie "Twoje" pakiety   :Very Happy: 

================================================

Niestety   :Sad: 

```

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/limits:1066: error: two or more data types in declaration of 'has_signaling_NaN'

make[1]: *** [.obj/release-shared/qsimplecodec.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [sub-rcc-all-ordered] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-4.3.1-r1.ebuild, line 228:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-4.3.1-r1.ebuild, line 228:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

make.conf

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR=/var/tmp/ccache

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vmware nv vga vesa"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk"

USE="7zip a52 aac acpi aigxl alsa arts amd64 bzip2 cairo ccache cdr cdrom cups dvd dvdr fat ffmpeg firefox gtk gzip hal hddtemp jpeg kde lm_sensors mp3 mp4 mpeg2 nvidia opengl qt3 qt4 rar sandbox ssse3 uznip vga X xorg zip"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 25 Sep 2007 20:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5, 2.5.1-r2

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r4

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac acl acpi aigxl alsa amd64 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo ccache cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr fat ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gpm gtk gzip hal hddtemp iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde lm_sensors midi mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg2 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 rar readline reflection sandbox session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode uznip vga xorg zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vmware nv vga vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Arfrever: Fleksja. Połączono posty.

----------

## Arfrever

 *MaRcYs_GrHw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/limits:1066: error: two or more data types in declaration of 'has_signaling_NaN'
> ```
> ...

 

Pokaż wynik:

```
sed -ne 1066p /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/limits
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

sed -ne 1066p /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/limits

```
      static const bool has_signaling_NaN = has_quiet_NaN;
```

Prosze bardzo

Przy kolejnej poróbie

```
etty.o qscriptsyntaxchecker.o qscriptvalue.o qscriptvalueimpl.o qscriptvalueiterator.o

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: qregexp.o(.rodata+0x48f8): reloc against `.text': error 2

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: final link failed: Nonrepresentable section on output

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

gmake: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-4.3.1-r1.ebuild, line 226:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa
```

================================================

Ominąłem problem, wyłączyłem qt4 z fusion-icon.

Teraz 2 pytania.

Uno - jak ustawić aby fusion-icon (composite) ładował managera okien sam domyślnie.

Due - jak uruchomić przeźroczystość okien czy menu.

Arfrever: Ortografia. Połączono posty.

----------

## Dagger

Jezeli compiz-fusion juz dziala, to wieksza czesc sukcesu za Toba!

1) dodac fusion-icon do auto-startu

2) Sprawdz kombinacje atl+mouse_scroll

----------

## Arfrever

 *MaRcYs_GrHw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/limits:1066: error: two or more data types in declaration of 'has_signaling_NaN'
> ```
> ...

 

 *MaRcYs_GrHw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: qregexp.o(.rodata+0x48f8): reloc against `.text': error 2
> 
> ...

 

Mimo tego, że problem został ominięty, można by spróbować przeinstalować GCC, Binutils i GLibC...

Oprócz tego, skoro nastąpiły inne błędy niż wcześniej, można by sprawdzić pamięć memtestem.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *MaRcYs_GrHw wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/include/g++-v4/limits:1066: error: two or more data types in declaration of 'has_signaling_NaN'
> ```
> ...

 

Pobawie się tym w wolnej chwili. Tylko czy potrzebne mi jest do czegoś qt4 skoro siedze na kde3  :Question: 

================================================

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> Jezeli compiz-fusion juz dziala, to wieksza czesc sukcesu za Toba!
> 
> 1) dodac fusion-icon do auto-startu
> 
> 2) Sprawdz kombinacje atl+mouse_scroll

 

Wszystko jak napisałeś dzięks  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

A czy można ustawić to na stale??

I cały czas nie wiem czy można i jak ustawić przeźrocvzystość menu start.

Ps jak kostke odpalić i dlaczego wyświetla mi sie 16 pulpitów.

Aha jeszcze jedno które to są (button1,button2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9)

 :Confused: 

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## Dagger

button 1..x sa to przyciski myszy. zalezy od tego jaka musz posiadasz tyle masz do dyspozycji (w mojej myszy mam .. huh 17). wiedz rowniez, ze button 3 i 4 (chyba ... nie pamietam do konca) to odpowiednio scroll up and scroll down. Pobaw sie troche ustawieniami, a zobaczysz jak ciekawe rzeczy mozna robic. 

Odnosnie pulpitow sprawdz ustawienia general->desktop size w settings manager.

Co do kostki, to musisz miec wlaczony effekty:

Desktop Cube

Cube rotate

alt+ctrl+left_mouse_button

jezeli zainstaowales rowniez screenlets (z xeffects) to warto wlaczyc widget layer effect

hmm... przezroczystosc start menu ... nie mam bladego pojecia jak to jest w kde. w gnomie klikasz prawym przyciskiem na menu-> wlasciwosci. Tam masz 2 zakladki (general i background). W zakladce background masz style i suwakiem regulujesz transparecy effect. mam nadzieje, ze w kde jest jakos podobnie. Polecam sekcje Unsupported software, tam mozesz znalesc naprawde sporo apropos compiz-fusion. Niektorzy moderatorzy sa do tego stopnia nadgorliwi, ze przenosza posty o compiz'ie z Desktop environments do unsupported software nie zdajac sobie sprawy, ze compiz (0.5.2) jest STABILNY w portage! Wersje 9999 z xeffects jest "experymentalna" - podczas instalacji pobiera zawsze najbarciej aktualne zrodlo, wiec warco raz na tydzien zemergowac. Osobiscie mam skrypt odpalany z crona ktory emerguje wszystkie pakiety 2 razy na tydzien (w razie niepowodzenia mailem wysyla blad).

Milej zabawy!

Enjoy!

ps

jezeli uzywasz xorg-server-1.4 i nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 to mozesz zauwazyc, ze zmniejszanie, powiekszanie okien jest dosc ... powolne. Driver 100.14.11 dzialal normalnie (bez zwolnien) ale nie byl kompatybilny z nowym ABI xorg-server. Mowiac normalnie dzialal z xorg-server-1.3. Jestem pewny, ze nvidia szybko poprawi to (bug juz zostal zgloszony na linuxowym forum nvidia - a jak narazie nie mozna narzekac na wsparcie), ale mimo wszystko oferowane efekty w porownaniu z cudownym dzieckiem micro$$oftu (znanym pod nazwa www.badvista.org) sa bez porownania!

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Spox Dagger, pobawie się dzisiaj dzieki za info   :Smile: 

Problem z qt,kdebase tu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-589853.html

----------

